# Grandads Pocket Watch.



## Mr LJ (May 8, 2018)

Hello! I think this is my first posting although I have been a member/lurker for quite a while. My elderly Uncle has just given me his Fathers, my Grandfather's pocket watch. I do wear a waistcoat and pocket watch and chain quite often. The watch has probably not been used since Grandad passed away in 1958, so it is time for it to get going again! :thumbs_up: first few days it ran okay constantly but kept losing around ten mins per day. I moved the fast/slow arm both ways to extreme but no difference. I then bought new watch oil and applied that, but now it stops very soon after starting. I'm thinking from what I have read on other posts within the forum, that old oil has gunged up, my new oil probably now has caused further resistance.

What makes this watch special to me is that my Grandfather engraved his own name onto the case lid and rather neatly too! (JC Blythe - John Charles Blythe) and also that the watch has it's original warranty certificate along with original serial number and name JC Blythe the new owner. I think it deserves some TLC don't you?

So my question, where can I get a strip and clean down near Peterborough?


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Great to have all the papers. Case looks like Chester hallmarked sterling silver from 1906.


----------



## Mr LJ (May 8, 2018)

Eaglegale said:


> Great to have all the papers. Case looks like Chester hallmarked sterling silver from 1906.


 Thank you! I also looked up the date and pleased that it corresponds with your finding. This suggests the case was stored and ready for the purchase made in 1911 in which case my Grandfather would have been seventeen years of age. Expensive watch £2/10.0 for a teenager back then.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Mr LJ said:


> So my question, where can I get a strip and clean down near Peterborough?


 I suggest you find the nearest repairer to you from the BHI Pocket Watch Repairers list (last of the pdf downloads on this page https://bhi.co.uk/repairer/)

I've never had a pocket watch service that was just a strip down and clean, there's usually more to it than that. So you might want to prepare yourself for an estimate around £200, possibly more.


----------



## Mr LJ (May 8, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> I suggest you find the nearest repairer to you from the BHI Pocket Watch Repairers list (last of the pdf downloads on this page https://bhi.co.uk/repairer/)
> 
> I've never had a pocket watch service that was just a strip down and clean, there's usually more to it than that. So you might want to prepare yourself for an estimate around £200, possibly more.


 Thank you Norman, I'll have a look through those links.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear @Mr LJ many thanks for that set of lovely photos showing your grandfather's watch which has now passed to you, and the paperwork for its original purchase. Fascinating. That watch certainly deserves to be treasured and worn. :thumbsup:

I also looked up the hallmark, and by rotating your photograph of the inside of the caseback managed to concur with @Eaglegale on a date letter for Chester, 1906. Had I not seen that date letter and the receipt dated 1911, I might actually have put the date of your watch back a few years into the turn of the 19th century.


----------



## Mr LJ (May 8, 2018)

Always said:


> My dear @Mr LJ many thanks for that set of lovely photos showing your grandfather's watch which has now passed to you, and the paperwork for its original purchase. Fascinating. That watch certainly deserves to be treasured and worn. :thumbsup:
> 
> I also looked up the hallmark, and by rotating your photograph of the inside of the caseback managed to concur with @Eaglegale on a date letter for Chester, 1906. Had I not seen that date letter and the receipt dated 1911, I might actually have put the date of your watch back a few years into the turn of the 19th century.


 Thank you! y'know, I think I'm as much impressed with the warranty paper as I am with the watch :laugh:


----------



## Dave R (Mar 4, 2021)

OMG.... My watch

I have the self same watch.......Hallmarked London 1885.....

Have you identified the maker?

Dave R


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Dave R said:


> OMG.... My watch
> 
> I have the self same watch.......Hallmarked London 1885.....
> 
> ...


 Nop, Your watch is totally different. Your is Fusee English lever English made, this here is not Fusee and probably is not English made.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

nevenbekriev said:


> Nop, Your watch is totally different. Your is Fusee English lever English made, this here is not Fusee and probably is not English made.


 That's what I thought. I think Dave is just going by the similarity in the dials. And there must be hundreds like that. :laugh:


----------

